# Does anyone know even basic Chinese?



## Heather (Jun 9, 2006)

If so, please PM me - I need a favor....
Thanks!


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 9, 2006)

i was going to say that many people in china do...but then, you meant here...


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 9, 2006)

likespaphs said:


> i was going to say that many people in china do...but then, you meant here...


 
Heather, we might have an easier time flying to China and finding someone who speaks english. Do you have your passport? :rollhappy:


----------



## lienluu (Jun 9, 2006)

How about Japanese? I have a lot of really nice Japanese journals, but I have no idea what they say. I just look at the photos but some of the articles seem really interesting (at least i think they are interesting!)


----------



## Heather (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm serious! 
There's a guy at the orchid source forum - Rainforest - I think his first name is Peter, and he is in Borneo. I saw a while back that he posted a message in English on the Chinese Paph. forum. I thought perhaps I could do that too- except I don't know what buttons are the ones I need to use to register! :rollhappy: 

Those people over there post the nicest photos! 
http://192.192.42.4/~tbgweb/cgi-bin/forums.cgi?forum=62


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 9, 2006)

I just went over there and tried to register. I couldn't figure it out either. It's like the whole site is written in Chinese or something.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 9, 2006)

there's a grad student for whom we're doing a favor so i'll ask him for one....


----------



## Heather (Jun 9, 2006)

That would be MOST excellent, Brian! 
Thank you.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 9, 2006)

Step 1: go to http://babelfish.altavista.com

Step 2: copy and paste http://192.192.42.4/~tbgweb/cgi-bin/forums.cgi?forum=62 into the 'Translate a web page' field

Step 3: choose 'Chinese-trad to English' from the dropdown.


It's not perfect, but it's better than nothing. Rinse, lather, repeat for all pages on the forum.


----------



## Heather (Jun 9, 2006)

hmm, that worked pretty well, except I still can't figure out how to post or register. I shall have to nose around a bit.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 9, 2006)

I think it may be the 'Records the forum' link at the top... To the left of the yellow text?


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 9, 2006)

okay, he'll take a look in a minute
should i just ask him to find how to register and post? are there other things you'd like me to ask him?


----------



## bwester (Jun 9, 2006)

wow, such determination, Heather. I once took 2 years of German to buy parts for my car.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 9, 2006)

heather, you've got a pm...


----------



## Marco (Jun 9, 2006)

Heather said:


> I'm serious!
> There's a guy at the orchid source forum - Rainforest - I think his first name is Peter, and he is in Borneo. I saw a while back that he posted a message in English on the Chinese Paph. forum. I thought perhaps I could do that too- except I don't know what buttons are the ones I need to use to register! :rollhappy:
> 
> Those people over there post the nicest photos!
> http://192.192.42.4/~tbgweb/cgi-bin/forums.cgi?forum=62




I know a little but only how to order food, only the ones that I like of course. Trying to order food in chinatown in english is a nightmare!

I do know where you can start to learn though Heather. But lots and lots of fortune cookies. Those ones that teach you a word in chinese printed on the back of the fortune oke:


----------



## Heather (Jun 11, 2006)

I got it posted! 
Thanks guys!! 

I even translated what I wanted to say into Chinese - I thought it might be kind of rude to put it just in English, so I put it in both languages. Neat-o! Hope it works!


----------



## Marco (Jun 11, 2006)

bwester said:


> wow, such determination, Heather. I once took 2 years of German to buy parts for my car.



I took German in high school. We had about 600-700 in our graduating class. And there were only 9 people in the class from freshman to senior year. I always came out of that class with a soar throat.



heather said:


> I got it posted!
> Thanks guys!!
> 
> I even translated what I wanted to say into Chinese - I thought it might be kind of rude to put it just in English, so I put it in both languages. Neat-o! Hope it works!



Maybe you should take some chinese classes!!! lol


----------

